# Pork Chop and Apple Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 thick pork chops
2 tbsp butter
1 small onion chopped
2 medium tart apples chopped
2 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp crystalized ginger chopped
2 cups soft bread crumbs
salt
1/4 water or white wine

Sear the chops on both sides and remove from pan. Add butter to drippings and saute onion until clear. Drain and mix the onion with apples, sugar, ginger, breadcrumbs, salt and 1/4 cup water or wine. Spread this mixture in the bottom of a shallow buttered casserole and arrange pork chops on top and bake covered at 350 degs for 1 hour. Remove lid the last 10 mins to brown chops.


----------

